# Meyer wire harness question



## jetech (Feb 1, 2011)

I just purchased a used Meyer plow for my 97 TJ. I believe the plow is a TMP 6.5. I have an Electro-touch control pad and an E-47. 

I started hooking up the electrical system using the online manuals. The previous owner had two wires out of the loom, one is blue and the other is orange. He told me to hook both to a switched and fused 12v. I did this and when power was turned on the hydraulic cylinder went full up with no control input and wouldn't respond to any other inputs. 

I have another control pad that is a newer style (22154), when I hooked it up nothing would happen.

I pulled the fuse out of the orange wire and the system started working normally with the old control pad but still wouldn't work with the new control. 

Can anyone tell me the function of the blue and orange wires? Do I have to do something special to get the new control pad to work?

Thanks for ant help 
Gary


----------



## jetech (Feb 1, 2011)

I found the answer if anyone is interested
The orange wire is ground and the blue is switched power with a 10 amp fuse.

Anyone ever open up a controller?


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

I've got the same exact setup but have
never had a reason to open a controller.


----------



## jetech (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice looking rig Luppy, looks a little like mine only the front end of mine is weighted down. I need to do something about the springs. Looking at Air Lift bags now. 

The new controler started working after I grounded the orange wire properly.


----------

